# Men soccer resources



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Much calmer than here (it's moderated!)

http://www.bigsoccer.com/forums/college-amateur-soccer.43/

And a frequent contributor there is Dan Currier, under the handle Gauchodan.  We forgive him his UCSB cheerleading because he has the best soccer RPI website  in the world --

http://rpiupdatemenssoccer.blogspot.com/search/label/2018

While the NCAA announces RPI calculations once a week and keeps their calculation algorithms close to the vest, gauchodan updates his website after every game, and holds open discussions about how he gets the numbers.  He also shows a complete page for each team and for each conference, and as the season gets serious, shows who is in line for the 48 tournament spots.


----------

